# What Enneagram type is most likely to feel energized by conflict?



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok. Sort of a "stereotype" question - but I suppose not really. 

What Enneagram type is most likely to feel energized by conflict / debate?

Could someone please explain how different types deal with conflict and what motivates them to engage, or continue a conflict. 

Thanks


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't like conflict. At all. But sometimes my morals push me to get involved in them. So I suppose it's a love/hate relationship. For the most part - I just wanna have a good day that doesn't include it. Doesn't mean it doesn't happen though.


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

If conflict were a vicious dog standing in the middle of the street, where I'd have to go by it, I'd cautiously, if not quickly, go to cross to the other side of the street to avoid it at all costs.


----------



## AquaColum (Apr 11, 2010)

If conflict were a vicious dog standing in the middle of the street, where I'd have to go by it, I'd turn around and go back home.

Or, call a cab.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know. All I know is that I'm PMSing like mutha fucka and I am daring conflict to rear it's head. I'll rip that shit apart, no joke. I ain't playin... I'm feelin' mean.

Dammmmn, I've got a rank ass attitude right now x)


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Depends on why the conflict is there, and what the stakes are. It's more of an annoyance, but an annoyance that I like to win.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I won't go into each type because this is a very broad question, and one could write entire articles on each type's approach to conflict. To answer the main question, type 8s milk the most enjoyment out of conflict. It energizes them. 7w8 (Especially with an 8w7 fix) have a similar approach to conflict, but a core 8 can have this lust for conflict that other types can't relate to.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

depends on who the conflict is with, but i can be quite energized by it.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Boss said:


> I won't go into each type because this is a very broad question, and one could write entire articles on each type's approach to conflict.


Dammit @Boss !! I was hoping you'd bite and do all the work for me XD


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

neverrr!
Do your own research


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd peg 8s, 1s and 3s as the ones who'd enjoy it more. Respectively, they are assertors, perfectionists and motivators. Those labels even sound energetic. Stand in their way and I'd figure you should be ready for some form of a power struggle.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I like a healthy intellectual debate - that's energizing. I like proving people wrong, muwhahaha! I can argue with someone & have no ill will towards them nor hurt feelings so long as it's clean & fair. There can be emotions involved even, as long as I know there's no real maliciousness going on.

I don't like real conflict. That makes my stomach churn. I won't necessarily avoid it if it's necessary to reach a solution or is a real moral issue, but I'll often feel very sick until it's over with, & I will fear becoming emotional (which I hate to do in front of people & will avoid). If it doesn't go well, then I'll feel sick about it for awhile afterwards. If I act petty or lose my temper in the midst of it, then I'll beat myself up for it later. Usually my temper is what will lead me into a confrontation to begin with, & I experience it as a "righteous indignation" or lashing out from sensitivity to some perceived criticism. I'll try & avoid this by withdrawing until I can calm down & form a more rational approach, but sometimes I just end up feeding the feeling. And although I will _try_ & do this, I still get labeled as temperamental & irritable by family. In non-personal situations, I am pretty good about staying calm. I might detach long enough to get the job done.

If I feel the conflict's result was unfair to me (which I often do), then I'll be somewhat bitter about it. I might review it over & over in my mind thinking of how I could have done things differently for a better outcome. I'm getting better at learning from stuff & moving on & not dwelling on the negative emotions though.


----------



## EmpireConquered (Feb 14, 2012)

7 or 8? I personally love conflicts.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

It really depends on the definition of "conflict". I don't mind the actual peak of the conflict (e.g. arguing, debating), as long as it gets resolved. There's nothing I hate more than having a lingering conflict that people are too afraid to confront. Intense 20 minute fight vs 2 weeks of discomfort? Bring on the fight! I leave nothing unresolved.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Easy answer: Not Nines. If conflict was a vicious dog in the middle of a street, I wouldn't even get close enough to _see_ the dog. I'd feel it coming from ten miles away. XD I would give that general vicinity a wide berth. 

I'd say Eights, Fours, and Threes. 4w3 will be more competitive want-to-win, 4w5 slightly more charged by a more intellectual debate. 

Fives I wouldn't say like conflict but would enjoy a good debate. I don't think they would necessarily avoid conflict all the time.


----------



## iMaven (Jan 14, 2011)

definitely type 8. if not 8w7.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I hate conflict and it makes me very ill and I panic. I'm a 4w3-6w7-9w1. I imagine my great disdain for conflict is related to the 9 in my tritype. I will engage in conflict more readily than some core 9's I know, but I still try to avoid it and smooth thing over. Occasionally I lose my temper and I don't deal well with the aftermath.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm thinking 9's. Yeah, definitely 9's


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I haven't had a conflict in a couple of weeks. And It's happened before where after a period of 3-4 weeks if I haven't had a fight / conflict / debate, I actually create one - but I keep it as healthy as I possibly can making sure that it's mostly intellectual. 

Like yesterday [Sunday], I spent the entire day researching a topic just because someone had posted a poster on FB and I just wanted to make sure everyone had their facts straight. At that moment, I wasn't looking to win the argument, but I was completely emotionally involved in it and I wanted to make sure people had their facts straight. After a series of disagreements, I got more and more involved, and energized because I knew I was absolutely right in my assertions and was really close to debunking a myth I had grown up hearing. I ended up changing quite a few minds by the end of the day long argument and I felt both vindicated, and proud of myself.

I wouldn't have minded it going into unhealthy levels either. I dunno, must have something to do with wanting to break a monotonous routine. Sometimes when things get too settled, I want to unsettle them with a little action.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Jawz said:


> I haven't had a conflict in a couple of weeks. And It's happened before where after a period of 3-4 weeks if I haven't had a fight / conflict / debate, I actually create one - but I keep it as healthy as I possibly can making sure that it's mostly intellectual.
> 
> Like yesterday [Sunday], I spent the entire day researching a topic just because someone had posted a poster on FB and I just wanted to make sure everyone had their facts straight. At that moment, I wasn't looking to win the argument, but I was completely emotionally involved in it and I wanted to make sure people had their facts straight. After a series of disagreements, I got more and more involved, and energized because I knew I was absolutely right in my assertions and was really close to debunking a myth I had grown up hearing. I ended up changing quite a few minds by the end of the day long argument and I felt both vindicated, and proud of myself.
> 
> I wouldn't have minded it going into unhealthy levels either. I dunno, must have something to do with wanting to break a monotonous routine. *Sometimes when things get too settled, I want to unsettle them with a little action.*


This might also be an instinctual variant thing. It strikes me that sexual variants would be more this way, especially the bolded. I know I do that.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

A one almost inevitably faces conflict because they will constantly encounter environments that are "wrong". They'd be happy to sort things out.

A two probably doesn't like conflict because it alienates people. People who are alienated don't want anything to do with the two, therefore they won't include them as important, and twos hate feeling unimportant.

Threes can go either way. A three might want to be a peaceful sort, and therefore conflict would be against who they want to be. On the other hand, threes can consider conflict a stepping stone to their ideal image or even the end result, if they want to be somebody who "doesn't take crap".

I'm not sure about fours.

Fives would err on the side of not liking conflict. Conflict can be threatening and incisive, and fives like to keep away from that. A five would try to isolate their feelings from conflict so that they don't get stepped on. This is why they wouldn't mind intellectual arguments, as they are isolated from the five's self.

Sixes might not want it, but are not unlikely to be frequent participants in it. Sixes are fueled by a sense of unresolved anxiety- which can also be phrased as _conflict_. Sixes are eager to resolve conflict because it's uneasy and shaky, and sixes are always yearning towards a sense of security. Sixes seek not necessarily winning a conflict, but a definite result they feel comfortable with, an answer.

Sevens would like conflict as long as it wasn't painful or really hurtful. If that starts happening, they want that conflict out pronto. In general sevens want to end conflicts as fast as possible so that they don't drag on and hurt, but can appreciate the adrenaline of a heated argument.

Eights have a worldview of "me vs the world", so you can guess how much they are driven by conflict there. Eights want to come on top of conflict and are unlikely to back off because that's a sign of submission and a willingness to give up. Eights have a compulsion to avoid giving up. They do not seek to take up battles they can't win, but won't back out of one either.

Nines... do I really have to say anything here? Nines follow Aristotle's physics. They try to remain in a state of rest/harmony. Conflict by definition breaks equilibrium up.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

7w8 and 8w7 are the most likely, but other types that might enjoy conflict are
- 5w6
- 6w5
- 7w6 (I know I do)
- 8w9


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

I get energized by conflict when I know that I'm right!!! =P

I've seen NT 5s and 8s of all wings get into fierce debates with each other
7s mostly will glide over disagreements, they don't want to get tied up, though 7w8s will occasionally flip to their 8 wing and become more domineering while 7w6s are more likely to just withdraw
3s also love debate and honing their debate skills
4 sx if there is something that they see worth fighting for


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

deleted

10char

- was unimpressed by posted link after further exploration-


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

cyamitide said:


> I get energized by conflict when I know that I'm right!!!


Oh you One, you. roud:


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Boss said:


> deleted
> 
> 10char
> 
> - was unimpressed by posted link after further exploration-


 for any specific reasons?


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

The type descriptions were saturated with stereotypes.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Boss said:


> The type descriptions were *saturated* with stereotypes.


My inner chemist likes your use of the word "saturated". Does this reveal your type?! Are you showing off your competence and prestige by using scientific words in non-scientific contexts?! You must be a Three!

...Oh, wrong thread


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Spades said:


> My inner chemist likes your use of the word "saturated". Does this reveal your type?! Are you showing off your competence and prestige by using scientific words in non-scientific contexts?! You must be a Three!
> 
> ...Oh, wrong thread


Considering how well you can read my mind, I am going to go ahead and say that you're mistyped. You're trying to read so much into my motivations that you sound paranoid and insecure..just like a Type 6. 

:laughing:
*face palm* 
:tongue:


----------



## BlueSeven (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't like conflct but am energized by debates!  I'd say ENTJ and ISTP


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Spades said:


> It really depends on the definition of "conflict". I don't mind the actual peak of the conflict (e.g. arguing, debating), as long as it gets resolved. There's nothing I hate more than having a lingering conflict that people are too afraid to confront. Intense 20 minute fight vs 2 weeks of discomfort? Bring on the fight! I leave nothing unresolved.


I can relate to this. It is important to me to resolve things as well. However, when something comes up that needs to be resolved, if it involves someone I care about, I prefer to manage my rage and take a step back; to think about what I really want to communicate before I confront, and attempt a diplomatic approach. It's very hard to push my buttons enough to get a reaction out of me, and if I display my temper and rage openly, it probably means I trust someone; because my rage makes me vulnerable and being vulnerable to people I don't trust is not on my agenda.

I enjoy the thrill of conflict, and I seek it out in the form of political debates (I have a separate facebook identity just for that, so that my "music fans" won't know my politics), and I love to challenge people - it's exhilarating. Also, my friends often accuse me of "tough love" - I'm rough on my friends when it comes to challenges and trying to help them grow. I'll probe and probe, and stop at nothing. However, that sort of conflict is aimed at sharing ''wisdom" and helping those I love. The kind of conflict that leads to physical or social danger, or hurting someone else unnecessarily, I prefer to try to smooth over, though I certainly have my boundaries and will defend them fearlessly; potentially ruthlessly.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

8 is the most obvious and stereotypical answer to the original question. 8s derive energy from conflict, instead of spending it on it. and they enjoy it at the same time, so it could be that 8s are more energized by it than any other type. and i think this holds true at the time the conflict is taking place.

but i can't really speak for other types. from my own perspective, i get a rush out of conflict and i truly enjoy it. it is physically, emotionally and mentally stimulating, and i like that. however, it doesn't really shake me up that much. i'm also used to it and thus it's a pretty familiar ground to me. i've seen people who have been a lot more affected by conflict than i've ever been. they can remain unsettled/charged up about the whole thing long after the conflict has been over. i'm not like that. i can feel all charged up in the moment but once everything is said and done it's over. so if one thinks of it this way, in terms of duration of effect felt, 8s probably are not more energized than some other types who continue to strongly feel about the issue even after the conflict is long over. some people have a slower build up. 8s seem to patch into the maximum potential immediately in the face of conflict, others again continue or start getting energized in post-conflict circumstances.


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

Types 3,7, and 8 are the aggressive types.


----------



## Naia68 (Jan 28, 2013)

Not me, that's for sure. Maybe Type 8?


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Spades said:


> It really depends on the definition of "conflict". I don't mind the actual peak of the conflict (e.g. arguing, debating), as long as it gets resolved. There's nothing I hate more than having a lingering conflict that people are too afraid to confront. Intense 20 minute fight vs 2 weeks of discomfort? Bring on the fight! I leave nothing unresolved.


Haha wow, bless this post. xD

I was telling @wisterias about something like this. I'd rather deal with everything and nip conflict in the bud as soon as possible. Lingering conflict is a bitch to deal with, and I'd prefer not to deal with it later. I don't actively seek out conflict with people and I'm more put off by it than anything else. However if someone wants to start something, I'll probably try to finish it (meaning try to take advantage of the situation so that it will start going my way). 

:happy:


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Mai Valentine said:


> Types 3,7, and 8 are the aggressive types.


Oh my, your tritype... you must be comfortable with conflict then? =p

I think my father's tritype is 7w8-3wX-8w7.... I've been waffling between the three id types for a while. That man is definitely not afraid of conflict and I'd go so far as to say he thrives on it.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

Another 738 here....Yup, I loooove conflict.

I can't stand unresolved conflict, though. I can't just take a break and finish it later...this argument must come to a conclusion NOW.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm a 4w3 and I get energized by conflict so.. :laughing:

I don't think this really means anything. 8s are more amused/dismissive when it comes to such matters most of the time, unless it's a matter of betrayal or something personal.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

I think a 8 could be energized by conflicts!
As a 2, I hate conflicts but when there is the need, I can also start it with no problems! But if we don't make peace I try to do everything to find an arrangement!!


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Me! :blushed:


----------

